# From Blower to Mower in 17 Seconds



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Check this out...

This machine does the job year round...


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

LawnCombine website



> Invitation to Potential Investors
> The information on this website introduces an innovative, walk behind product for which there is a ready market.


Looks very similar to the Troy-built flex.
TROY-BILT® FLEX™ REDEFINES OUTDOOR POWER EQUIPMENT BY FEATURING ONE ENGINE WITH MULTIPLE ATTACHMENTS.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That’s pretty neat. 

Troybilt has a similar FLEX system. 

FLEX? Yard Care System | Troy-Bilt® FLEX?

*dbert beat me to it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbert said:


> LawnCombine website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our local Lowe's has 3 of these Flex machines that they may be giving away. *Nobody* is buying them. Been there for at least 2 years.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Impressive, now what about the quality?

These type of companies go out of business a few years later then what do you do for parts.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ariens tried it for most of the 70's, then gave up on it nearly 40 years ago..
People dont want it..I believe its due to basic lazyness. most people would prefer to pay more for two complete machines, (a complete mower and a complete snowbower) (or pay less for two cheap complete units) rather than do the "work" of switching attachments with one of these systems..(how easy it might _actually_ be is irrelevant!  No matter how easy it is to switch attachments, it will always be harder than not switching at all..)

Scot


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

It is a nice option to have, but my sno thro does enough work during the winter. She gets a long... rest through the warm months.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’d rather have deticated quality machines, then a mix and match setup of mediocre attachments. 

I do love my stihl kombi setup, though everything is professional grade.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not to mention Blower has no air filter for a reason and Mower does for the same reasons, AND if the engine wears your out ALL machines not just one.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Admittedly... I have had the mower attachment hooked up to my Ariens 10000 series for two years now, and because I have other snowblowers to use, it has become a full-time lawnmower. An air filter has been installed and the chute crank was yanked out.

Prior to the conversion, I had never owned a self-propelled mower, let alone one with a 28-inch deck. It's going to stay as a lawnmower forever!


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Not to mention Blower has no air filter for a reason and Mower does for the same reasons, AND if the engine wears your out ALL machines not just one.


I thought the same thing. I guess you would just remove the air filter for winter duty. Was it just me or did it sound like it made a lot of racket in lawnmower mode?


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

In the 1960's I had a Toro "power Handle" setup that split the duty between a reel-style mower and a snowblower. Took five minutes or less to do a full swap-over. It wasn't super great at either duty but was acceptable at both. 3 or so horsepower IIRC with 18" mower or blower. The engine deck was part of the handle, so you'd move the handle to whatever accessory you wanted to use that day. Loop the belt around and tighten the mounting nuts. The drive was by lever-operated belt tensioner. Open belt for the most part, exposed engine PTO end, exposed pining mower blade, and of course the exposed spinning snowblower augers; no way that would be marketable today. I don't know how I used it for ten years without getting something tangled up in it or cut off. I was a bit more immortal then as a young teenager. Amazing I survived at all.

Quick giggle search finds video of this early wuntder-machine in action. 




Back when machines were simple and effective, sort of.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

what ever happened to those old never die graveleys? the all in one machine, cast iron everything that these things mimic


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Can't really see but if it's got Snow Hog type tires on it you will be ripping up the grass at the end of every row. 

Also looks like there is no safety release for the rotation of the implement mounted. Auger or blades rotate constantly? Even Ariens quit that in the 70's.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Gravely and BCS both seem to be doing well. Both have a wide variety of attachments. I guess in some instances they are a viable machine. That Troy Built flex just doesn't seem to be popular in my area. They are marked down and still not selling. 
Just think if small farmers had to buy a dedicated machine for every task? Plow, mowing machine, hay rake, baler, manure spreader, disk, and they all had their own dedicated power plant. They'd have a million bucks in vehicles.


----------



## Tumble2113 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dannoman said:


> Check this out...
> 
> This machine does the job year round...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSxqFWmsX8o




Usually these things cost more than two separate items and you are linked to a single point of failure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zergarush (Feb 27, 2019)

In my opinion, it's very unreliable to use the reconstructed snowblower --> lawn mower! And I found it's much better to manage to get a separate model with proper warranty and guaranteed service maintenance! If you're able to buy used John Deere brand, they make a good one machines


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

old ope mechanic said:


> what ever happened to those old never die graveleys? the all in one machine, cast iron everything that these things mimic


Those old Gravelys are still around. They just don't die, the old ones were built to last a couple of human lifetimes.
Then after Ariens took them over and got cheap with everything and stopped making them, the new junk they made with the Gravely name on it are nothing at all like the old ones, they did not want them to last like the old ones.


----------



## ft_motors (Nov 18, 2019)

*LawnCombine vs Troy Bilt machine with multiple attachments*

Yes, MTD stole my idea of affordable power equipment for home owners. Too bad, they over complicated the design and the final price was outrages like $800 for lawn mower only. This way they screwed them selves up and me as well. I lost all the investors when they started selling the Troy Bilt Flex through Loves. Shame!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I wish I could find the old 10000 series Trac Sweeper Broom attachment.


----------

